# Delta Shopmaster Downdraft Table



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I've never had a downdraft table. Worth $25 from CL? I've read that they're not that efficient, but I'm not going to build one or buy a more expensive one right now. Thoughts?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

proper, professional large downdraft is worth it. That thing is worth very little, IMHO. They are also not hard to build. Locate a good used HVAC fan, look up some designs, and go.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

That's what I wanted to know. I may build one at some point, but my time is really limited at the moment.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I built one incorporated into a rolling cart. I use it often. Sometimes I hook up the shop vac directly to the sander, in addition to the DC connected to the cart. Everything helps, but it seems like I still need to wear a dust mask for the fine particles.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

You need massive amounts of air movement, but not necessarily high suction, to make even a small one worth it. They are a lot more like an HVAC system than a traditional dust collection system. That little thing isn't going to do much, and it gets bad reviews on top of that. New pretty good ones run in the $3,000 range. Used they are not that much cheaper, as they are simple things. So, there is some more information to decide if your time is worth it to build, or buy.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

All of you have been very helpful. For some tools and accessories, a bad one is better than none at all. This time seems not to be one of those times.


----------

